# ISO Apple Bread



## virgo152 (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you need to peel the apples or can you leave the skin on?


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 9, 2008)

Hm...I have a WONDERFUL recipe for Apple *Butter* Bread... in this recipe, you do need to peel them..


----------

